# Stinky Sump Pump



## spin69 (Dec 11, 2005)

My house is about 1.5 years old and I have noticed in the last couple of days a foul oder coming from the sump pump. I am not real sure what causes it or how to solve it..... Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks Spin69:help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That happens from time to time. A splash of bleach every once in a while takes care of whatever funk is growing in there. Don't rule out the possibility that a mouse died in there, particularly if the pump daylights outdoors and there is no screen on the end.


----------

